# Please fill out my survey for my final year dissertation :)



## nirajb (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi there,

I would really appreaciate it if you could complete my survey on brand perception of German and Japanese cars. This is for my final year university dissertation and all responses are very much appreciated.

Please could you be as thorough as possible when answering each question as I need as much content as possible to analyse.

Here's the link - http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/H7HF2PY

Thanks everyone,

Niraj


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

done :thumb:


----------



## nirajb (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks mate, appreciate it


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

done!


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

I will do when i get to a computer on the phone at min

My current car is German last car was a Jap import!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

hahaha did not think of doing mine on here! :lol: although mines nearly complete! will fill yours in when i get chance!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Done mate! Now do I win the free car?


----------



## hillhound (Sep 11, 2010)

Done. Love Mercs. owned Audis & Toyotas!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Done


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Done.





@ nirajb Suggest clicking on "thanks" button for those who do your survey.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

done , very good survey


----------



## BigAde (Mar 17, 2010)

Done and good luck


----------



## robertn (Apr 20, 2010)

Done.


----------



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

Done mate. You may want to have a look at the wording of some of the questions towards the end, your numbering when referencing back to previous questions is a little off! Wouldn't want you getting marks docked for a simple mistake.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

done done done!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

done...


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

done pal


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Done mate. Question 10 should refer to question 3 (not 1) if you can edit it?


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Done.


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

done.


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

done mate


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Done.


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

All done, very interesting to take part in.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Echo the positive thoughts on your Survey, it was interesting, and I hope it works well :thumb:

Question from a Scientist... will you be able to determine which content was from DW or other sources... I'm just thinking you're going to have a slightly pre-biased "automotively aware" demographic from here?


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Filled this in earlier too.


----------



## nirajb (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to say a massive thank you to everyone who has participated in my study. The results have been extremely useful and willallow me to undergo a comprehensive analysis of the perception of German and Japanese car brands. All feebback will be taken on board and mentioned in my final write up of my dissertation.

If anyone is still willing to do the survey please feel free as the more responses I get the better.

Thanks again guys,

Niraj


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

done,


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Filled in as requested but if it's degree level stuff question 10 should at least have been accurate and referred to question 3, not 1 :doublesho !

Anyhoo I hope your education goes well :thumb:

Regards, Ian


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Done


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

Done!


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Done bud.


----------



## nirajb (Dec 21, 2008)

McClane said:


> Echo the positive thoughts on your Survey, it was interesting, and I hope it works well :thumb:
> 
> Question from a Scientist... will you be able to determine which content was from DW or other sources... I'm just thinking you're going to have a slightly pre-biased "automotively aware" demographic from here?


Hi mate,

Thanks for doing the survey . I agree completely but what i've found is that if you aren't intereted in the automotive industry in general in terms of purchasing cars, reading about them and keep up to date with the latest technology, people weren't interested in completing the survey. However even though this is the case, i am still attempting to target the 'not automotive aware' consumers.

thanks again,

Niraj


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

nirajb said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Thanks for doing the survey . I agree completely but what i've found is that if you aren't intereted in the automotive industry in general in terms of purchasing cars, reading about them and keep up to date with the latest technology, people weren't interested in completing the survey. However even though this is the case, i am still attempting to target the 'not automotive aware' consumers.
> 
> ...


True indeed, as long as you know your audience and reflect on it appropriately. :thumb:


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Done:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Done.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Done!


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't get it! It's like a survey on which football team is the best and your choices are Barcelona, Arsenal, Man Utd, QPR, Brighton and Chesterfield, they are all doing very well in there own leagues but cannot be compared fairly with each other. Maybe Lexus should have been on the list but then again how many other prestigious car manufacturers can you name that are Japanese?


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Done...........:car:


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

Done just don't blame me for the anwsers..!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Done, well to the best of my ability!!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Done


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

done!


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Done.

I might have worded some of the questions a bit differently but yours was probably a lot better than my dissertation survey was. I only got 5 replies but I did have to manually post them out to random people that had never heard of me.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Done!


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

done :thumb:


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Done. good luck with the dissertation. Having completed one last year i know what your going through :wall:


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

done.


----------



## roblear (Apr 25, 2010)

Done.


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Done !


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

Done:thumb:


----------



## ae1whia (Jan 10, 2011)

Done!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

done,

bit split for me though,

can't beet german build and styling

but the japs can't be beet for performance on a budget,


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Done:thumb:


----------



## wheatley (Mar 23, 2008)

done :thumb:


----------



## wiggy153 (Jan 28, 2011)

Done Sir! :car:


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Done! That took some serious thought


----------



## nirajb (Dec 21, 2008)

stantheman said:


> I don't get it! It's like a survey on which football team is the best and your choices are Barcelona, Arsenal, Man Utd, QPR, Brighton and Chesterfield, they are all doing very well in there own leagues but cannot be compared fairly with each other. Maybe Lexus should have been on the list but then again how many other prestigious car manufacturers can you name that are Japanese?


Ye but the survey isn't about who is the best, it's about how the brands are perceived, whether positive or negative. this can be related to anything from football teams to mobile phones. I chose car brands simply for the fact that i'm very much in to cars over anything else and i wanted to do my dissertation on something i was interested in.

thanks,

niraj


----------



## nirajb (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi guys,

Once again a massive thank you to everyone who has found the time to complete the survey.

Please if anyone else can fill it out it would be a massive help. All the data i've gathered so far has been extremely useful.

thanks again guys,

I'll keep you guys posted on the results as soon as so watch this space!

Niraj


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Done too ! I kinda put weird answers as the market is a bit different in France, but whatever, might give you a clue about what we think here


----------



## James0911 (Jul 1, 2010)

Done!


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

I have done it.


----------

